# International Air Show Batajnica 2009



## imalko (Sep 9, 2009)

On Sunday 13th September an International Air Show at Batajnica Air Base will be held. This is first International Air Show to be held in Serbia since 1997 and as such is given great publicity in my country. Living near Batajnica Air Base I had pleasure since beginning of this week to witness rehearsals of our military aircraft for upcoming event and must say I'm very excited about this already. General rehearsal with foreign participants will be held on Saturday. Of course I'll be present at the impatiently anticipated event on Sunday and you can expect a lot of photos from the Air Show.

For now here is the list of participants as published at Air Show's Official Internet Presentation:

*United Kingdom:* BAE Systems Hawk	
*Germany: *C-160 Transal	
*Czech Republic:* Aero L-159 ALCA and Mil Mi-171Sh 
*Denmark: *F-16 Fighting Falcon and CL-604 Challenger 
*Greece:* Mirage 2000-5	
*Spain:* EADS CASA C-295	
*United States of America:* C-130E Hercules	
*Hungary: *SaaB JAS-39C, SaaB JAS-39D and Mil Mi-24
*Slovenia:* Pilatus PC-9M, Pilatus PC-6 and L-410 Turbolet 
*Italy:* Eurofighter Typhoon	
*Austria:* Eurocopter Aerospatiale SA 316B Alouette III	
*France:* Dassault/Dornier Alpha Jet	
*Romania:* MiG-21 LanceR	
*Serbia: *MiG-29, J-22 Eagle, Sea Gull G-4, Gull G-2, UTVA-75, Gazzele SA-341 and Swallow 
*Turkey:* F-16

Not having seen in person the majority of aircraft listed, you can imagine how much I'm looking forward to all this...


----------



## imalko (Sep 9, 2009)

In the meantime here is one of the photos published today on the Serbian Ministry of Defense website - practicing for the upcoming Air Show:


----------



## imalko (Sep 9, 2009)

First foreign participants arrived to Batajnica on Wednesday afternoon - it was Turkish C-130 Hercules in preparation for arrival of their F-16s. 8)


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks like it'll be awesome! Have fun!


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 9, 2009)

enjoy I know i would


----------



## Airframes (Sep 9, 2009)

Hope you have a great time at the Air Show Igor, and looking forward to your pics!


----------



## hypo (Sep 9, 2009)

ETA of the Czech Flying Hypos is on Friday approx 1300hrs


----------



## imalko (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info mate.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Sep 9, 2009)

Can't wait to see Typhoon, Mirage 2000, F-16 and all other airplanes. hope weather doesn't get bad on sunday.

Will post photos from it. 

Cheers


----------



## Heinz (Sep 11, 2009)

Hope you guys have a great time!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 11, 2009)

looking forward to the pics  Have fun mate!!


----------



## elmartinez (Sep 11, 2009)

imalko said:


> In the meantime here are some photos published today on the Serbian Ministry of Defence website - practicing for the upcoming Air Show:



Hi Imalko,

Will the serbian and romanian Mig-21 perform dynamic display? I`m deciding to drive to Batajnica airshow.

thanks

ElMartinez


----------



## imalko (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello Mate! 
Your from Slovakia? (As I see from your user profile.) No tak, potom si môžeme pisať i po Slovensky. 
(Then we can write in Slovak language.) OK, but not here there's appropriate thread for that in multilingual corner.

Serbian MiG-29s will definitely have an attractive aerial display, simulating a dog fight I believe. Serbian MiG-21 should (as far as I know) fly too. Not sure about the Romanian MiG-21 though. As I observed today from my balcony it appears as if only one Romanian MiG-21 arrived and I don't know if this plane will fly on the day of the Air Show or will it be only on static display...


----------



## DBII (Sep 11, 2009)

Have fun guys, remember to take lots of photos.

DBII


----------



## elmartinez (Sep 11, 2009)

imalko said:


> Hello Mate!
> Your from Slovakia? (As I see from your user profile.) No tak, potom si môžeme pisať i po Slovensky.
> (Then we can write in Slovak language.) OK, but not here there's appropriate thread for that in multilingual corner.
> 
> Serbian MiG-29s will definitely have an attractive aerial display, simulating a dog fight I believe. Serbian MiG-21 should (as far as I know) fly too. Not sure about the Romanian MiG-21 though. As I observed today from my balcony it appears as if only one Romanian MiG-21 arrived and I don't know if this plane will fly on the day of the Air Show or will it be only on static display...



Hi bro,

Please check your PM, thanks

El


----------



## imalko (Sep 11, 2009)

So I did and send you an reply...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2009)

Very cool, looking forward to the pics.


----------



## imalko (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey guys, I've just returned from Air Show and it was awsome!!! My legs are killing me though, spend all day walking since 8 AM till 5 PM, but it was all worth it. 
Don't know where to begin. I took almost 200 photos, but can you believe batteries on the camera are empty now and can't even download the photos. As soon as batteries are recharged I'll download photos, sort them out and start posting them.

Static and aerial displays were equally impressive, but I was hugely disappointed since two Eurofighters from Italian AF were present and both were on static display only. Also out of safety reasons (which were quite strict because of recent crash of Serbian MiG-29) the flights were taking place further away from the audience making some flights difficult to see in all segments and even more difficult to take a decent picture (but I will return to that later when I start posting photos). Also I had a nice chat with Hungarian and American pilots and took some cool photos with them.

I came to the Air Show with a good friend of mine, but I also met a great new friend. He's Martin from Trenčin (Slovakia), who recently joined our forum by the user name elmartinez. He came to Serbia specifically just for this Air Show. As he was better equipped then myself (with better camera I mean) he took some great photos of aircraft in flight and he will be posting them here as well. I also hoped to meet with another forum member - Milos Sijacki, but despite the good will on both parts we managed to miss each other in the crowd and haven't met after all. Hope Milos took some good photos too and hopefully will be posting them on the forum as well.

That is all for now, until I manage to download and start posting photos.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 13, 2009)

Sounds like you had a great day Igor, and it's fantastic that you were able to meet up with Martin. Shame you missed Milos, but it's difficult in large crowds at air shows! Looking forward to your pics when they're sorted.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 13, 2009)

Second what Terry said!


----------



## Maximowitz (Sep 14, 2009)

Looking forward to the photos, great that you had such a wonderful time.


----------



## imalko (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for your comments guys. It was a great experience and now on with the photos...

First is the photo of me and Martin in front of Serbian MiG-21. I wanted to take a photo in front of Czech Mi-17, but he insisted to be in front of some Serbian airplane. 

Few fallowing pictures show a general overview of the static display - line up consisted of light and civil propeller driven aircraft, then helicopters, light and training military aircraft, aircraft of Serbian AF, modern fighters and combat aircraft and finally VIP and transport aircraft. Some 40 aircraft all in all according to the organizers (didn't count them myself though). Gripen, Eurofighter, F-16 and Hercules were stars of the static display, at least for me as I've never seen any of this planes in person. It was also very interesting to see British Hawk which was painted with attractive paint scheme. And in the end, I'm always pleased to see aircraft of our AF. More photos of particular planes in static display will fallow in future posts.

The last photo shows new control tower recently build at Batajnica Air Base.


----------



## imalko (Sep 14, 2009)

As I mentioned in one of the previous posts the flights were taking place quite further from the audience then I remember from before, so with my small camera I wasn't able to make some spectacular photos. Martin had much better camera so I will leave it to him to post photos of aircraft in flight at his own choosing...

Here are just a few photos of my own - flights of J-22 Orao, Hungarian Mi-24 and "Stars" Serbian aerobatic team with G-2 Galebs. Finally, there's a photo of Spanish CASA C-295 on the runway which showed impressive aerial display, untypical for transport aircraft. At one point aircraft was in a steep dive closing to the ground fast and people in the audience (myself included) thought he will crash. But the pilot pulled out at very low altitude as if he was flying an fighter and not a transport. I was so transfixed with this sight that I didn't took any picture. After the flight the aircraft rolled to the static display area so we were able to see it up close. Rumor has it that our AF is interested in purchasing few of this aircraft as a replacement for elderly An-26s currently in use.

Dannish F-16 also put a quite impressive aerial display. Others were good too. The flight program started with flyby of all types of aircraft currently on the Serbian AF inventory. Our MiG-29s simulated a dog fight. Other participants in aerial display were Hungarian Gripen and Mi-24, Danish F-16, Spanish C-295, French Alpha Jet, Czech L-159 Alca, British Hawk, Romanian MiG-21 Lancer, Slovenian Pilatus PC-9, then old timers once serving with Yugoslavian AF - Kraguj, Utva and G-2 Galeb. In the end there was "Stars" aerobatic team. (Hope I haven't forgot someone.)


----------



## imalko (Sep 14, 2009)

Here are the photos of helicopters on static display - there were machines from Austria and Slovenia, Mi-17 from Czech Republic, same as helicopters in service with Serbian AF and Police (Mi-8, Gazelle, GAMA - Gazelle antitank version, Bell AB 212). On one of the pictures an instrument panel in Gazelle cockpit can be seen. 
Some Serbian helicopters were not displayed. Two Mi-24s and two Mi-17s previously serving with Police Force, but now transferred to the AF, are currently grounded and waiting for overhaul and modernization.


----------



## imalko (Sep 14, 2009)

Austrian Alouette was interesting to see (strangely looking bird was my first thought), but even more interesting to me was Czech Mi-17. Impressive looking machine and nice paint scheme too. Main external difference between Mi-17 and Mi-8 I've noticed right away is differently shaped cargo bay doors and aft part of cargo department which is more squarish in cross section...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2009)

Great pics Igor! It's good to see many of the types we don't often get to see in the west of Europe, thanks for sharing.


----------



## imalko (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks Terry, there's much more still to come in future posts.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice stuff, Igor. Looks like it was a good show.


----------



## imalko (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks Eric, it was great and I enjoyed myself very much.

Now, before we switch to airplane photos here's the final set of helicopter photos with several shots of Hungarian Mi-24. Specially painted to represent Hungary at airshows, this Mi-24 performed great flight program before joining static display. Prior to the flight this helicopter stood in semi-restricted area, but as you can see in the photos people managed to get close (myself included) and take a better look. At the end Hungarian crew members even posed for photos next to the helicopter.
The last photo shows this Mi-24 after flight program at static display area.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice pics, especially of the helicopters and crews. 

I really miss flying out to airshows and sitting at my bird answering questions and stuff.


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 14, 2009)

Great pictures.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 14, 2009)

What kind of animal is that supposed to be on the side of the Hind, a female Moose???


----------



## imalko (Sep 14, 2009)

You know, I was wondering that myself. The crew told us its supposed to be a hind (female deer) as the nickname of the type suggest...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2009)

So it is nominally a female deer then, could easily pass a moose or elk female too. Still great pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## imalko (Sep 14, 2009)

As a side note I just wanted to add that looking at the photos I've posted so far you could get the wrong impression of the number of people present at this event. Most of my photos at the static display were taken either early in the morning or late in the afternoon after the end of flight program, basically at times when there weren't so many people around. But here's one photo from Airshow official internet presentation which shows the crowd at the high of the event photographed from control tower (as I suppose). According to some assessments there were more then 150.000 people present.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2009)

That's some crowd Igor - and the reason I no longer go to air shows! I suppose I got too used to being on the 'live' side of the fence!!


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 14, 2009)

looks like a good first airshow and good pics of aircraft that I don't get to see at all and that sure is a large crowd , I feel spoiled


----------



## Heinz (Sep 14, 2009)

Great shots mate thanks!


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Sep 15, 2009)

Great photos there Igor, wish I took a picture of myself with a Mi-24 crew . 

Cheers


----------



## imalko (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for your comments guys.

Before switching to the jets, here are few photos of propeller driven military aircraft on static display. These were Pilatus PC-6 and PC-9M from Slovenia and Lasta 95 (Swallow) - new Serbian basic trainer, which flew its maiden flight in February this year. There will be 15 examples build for Serbian AF, while Iraq ordered 20 aircraft of this type. Utva 75 basic trainer which soon will be withdrawn from service was also displayed.

One of the photos shows cockpit of Slovenian Pilatus PC 6.


----------



## DBII (Sep 15, 2009)

great shots, I wish I could go.

DBII


----------



## imalko (Sep 15, 2009)

*Hawk* - there were two British Hawks present at the airshow. One on static display and other participating in flight program, both carrying attractive paint scheme. Overall similarity between this aircraft and Serbian G-4 Supergaleb is more then obvious.

*G-4 Supergaleb* - once the pride of aeronautical industry of former Yugoslavia, the brite future anticipated for this aircraft didn't materialize due to the desintegration of the country. Out of 77 produced only 20 remain today. These are due for modernization and general overhaul same as to the upgrade to the G-4MD standard.

*J-22 Orao* - this aircraft was developed through international cooperation of former Yugoslavia and Romania. Thirty two examples still operate with the Serbian AF today.

*MiG-21bis* - aircraft of this type fly through our airspace since 1962, when first examples of MiG-21F-13 variant were delivered to Yugoslavia. Today only 27 MiG-21s still operate with Serbian AF. These are on strength with 101st Fighter Squadron. However, most of these aircraft are grounded because of the expiration of the flight resources. Two MiG-21bis interceptors armed with R-60 infra-red air-to-air missiles are constantly on alert within Air Defense system.
This particular MiG-21 (Nr 17163) shown on static display is the only one carrying this paint scheme. It was proposed as a new paint scheme in 2006 with introduction of new national insignia. However, all other MiG-21s retained old and simple light gray paint scheme, heavily weathered though, but carrying new insignia. As a interesting side note all aircraft serving with Serbian AF have special internal designation. For example MiG-21s are designated L-17. (The letter L meaning "lovac" = fighter.)


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 15, 2009)

Great shots! 8) thanks for sharing em


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 16, 2009)

Very cool pics Igor!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice pics!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2009)

very nice pics Igor, and that new trainer looks very smart. The PC 6 'Turbo Porter' brought back memories - one freefall jump I made out of one, the aircraft went into a vertical dive after we'd exited, and landed before I'd opened my canopy!


----------



## imalko (Sep 16, 2009)

So Terry, you are familiar with PC-6 from personal experience... That sounds like very capable aircraft and is in accord with what I've learned about PC-6 so far. Not an aircraft which would win some beauty contest but certainly more than capable to get the job for which is designed done.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2009)

Certainly is a great aircraft Igor, can land and take off virtually anywhere!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks like it was a great show...really nice to see the eastern European aircraft for a change!

Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## muller (Sep 17, 2009)

Great pics Igor! 8) Looks like it was a good show.

Re the Hind.... is Hind not the Nato designation for the Mi-24? I believe the soviet crews nicknamed it the Crocodile, a much more appropriate name!


----------



## imalko (Sep 17, 2009)

You are right Keith, the Russians call it Crocodile (quite appropriate as you noted), but Hungarians being a NATO member now are using the western nickname/designation.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 17, 2009)

imalko said:


> As a side note I just wanted to add that looking at the photos I've posted so far you could get the wrong impression of the number of people present at this event. Most of my photos at the static display were taken either early in the morning or late in the afternoon after the end of flight program, basically at times when there weren't so many people around. But here's one photo from Airshow official internet presentation which shows the crowd at the high of the event photographed from control tower (as I suppose). According to some assessments there were *more then 150.000 people presen*t.




Nice.


----------



## imalko (Sep 17, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> That's it? The one I went to on the beach had near 700,000 people...... hehe



Don't know how exactly to repond to this comment. You know Harrison, some people might be offended with that kind a remark. However, I'm not because I understand it is an innocent joke. 

For a country like Serbia with 7+ million inhabitants and at a place like this at Batajnica Air Base, with limited space available, even a "mere" 150.000+ people make a huge crowd.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 17, 2009)

ah, my bad  ?


----------



## imalko (Sep 17, 2009)

I understand that something like this is nothing special to many of your western fellas, but I was very excited to see this aircraft for the first time in person. (That goes for Gripen, F-16 and some others too, but will return to that later.) There were two Typhoons from Italian AF present at Batajnica on Sunday. Sadly both on the static display only. What can I say, impressive looking machines but the dissapointment remains for not be able to see one in action in the air on that day.

As a side note, while we were observing the Eurofighters one friend of mine made a joke that looking from the front with canards lowered it looks like Dumbo. D)


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 17, 2009)

imalko said:


> *I understand that something like this is nothing special to many of your westerners, but I was very excited to see this aircraft for the first time in person*. (That goes for Gripen, F-16 and some others too, but will return to that later.) There were two Typhoons from Italian AF present at Batajnica on Sunday. Sadly both on the static display only. What can I say, impressive looking machines but the dissapointment remains for not be able to see one in action in the air on that day.
> 
> As a side note, while we were observing the Eurofighters one friend of mine made a joke that looking from the front with canards lowered it looks like Dumbo. D)



And now I'm lost. What do you mean it's not exciting for us? Of course it is!


----------



## imalko (Sep 17, 2009)

Quite right Harrison. What I meant is that Eurofighter is common sight on airshows across western Europe, but I guess not so much in the United States or elsewhere (as you noted).


----------



## imalko (Sep 17, 2009)

Out of 16 MiG-29s purchased in Soviet Union by former Yugoslavia in 1987/88, five remaining planes were grounded in 2004 due to the expiration of flight resources. After overhaul and modernization the aircraft received an additional resource of 700 flight hours or 10 years of service and were recommissioned into 101st Fighter Squadron of Serbian AF in 2008. After the crash of one MiG-29 (Nr 18105) in July 2009, Serbian AF now has only four MiG-29s - three single-seat and one two-seat. Two-seat MiG-29UB was presented on the static display at the airshow, while two out of remaining three planes participated in flight program.

I had an opportunity to see Mirage-2000 for the first time back in 1997 also at Batajnica. On that occasion there were two aircraft present, one of Greek AF on static display and one from French AF performing a flight program. In 2009 there was only one Mirage-2000 of Greek AF on static display.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2009)

Good stuff Igor. The Eurofighter certainly is quite something to see in flight.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 17, 2009)

Excellent pics Igor!


----------



## muller (Sep 17, 2009)

Lovely shots Igor, those MiG-29's are beautiful!


----------



## rochie (Sep 18, 2009)

i agree Keith, always had a soft spot for the mig 29


----------



## imalko (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for your comments guys. MiG-29 truly is a beautiful aircraft.

Now we come to the aircraft which doesn't need special introduction - F-16 Fighting Falcon. There were four F-16s present at this airshow - two from Turkish AF and two from Denmark. Only one Danish aircraft participated in flight program, but it put up great aerial display. It was interesting to see this aircraft in person for the first time.

One French Alpha Jet took part in flight program as well, but later joined the static display so we were able to see this aircraft up close too.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 20, 2009)

The Alpha always looked like it would be fun to fly. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 20, 2009)

Very nice pice Igor, thanks.


----------



## imalko (Sep 23, 2009)

Apart from the Eurofighter Typhoon this is the aircraft which I was looking forward to see the most. And I wasn't disappointed. There were two Gripens from Hungarian AF at the Airshow - one on static display and other participating in flight program.

Me and my friend Janko had a nice chat with one Hungarian Gripen pilot. His name is Peter and he flew MiG-29s prior to switching to Gripen. He spoke with great deal of respect towards flight characteristics of MiG-29, but noted that Gripen he flies now is more advanced aircraft. He was willing to show us the cockpit of Gripen but unfortunately it was not allowed and Military Police guys were all over the place...

Peter is a member of "Puma" fighter squadron, famous from WW2 when Hungarian pilots flying Bf 109s achieved great success. He was surprised with my knowledge about WW2 history of his unit. When he heard that there is one Bf 109G displayed in our Aeronautical Museum he said he will come eventually to visit that place. 

What else can I say... I saw great aircraft for the first time (both on the ground and in the air) and met a nice guy who flies it. Only thing better then that would be if I actually get the ride in that thing. One photo with Peter in front of his plane can be seen in attachment below.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2009)

Great pics Igor. Pity you couldn't get to see the cockpit. I've had that experience before, where the crew don't mind, but someone not even involved will say 'No, it's all still secret'! Maybe next time...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 24, 2009)

Great shots! 8) thanks for sharing


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 24, 2009)

That's one of my favorite modern figher, GREAT POST!!


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Sep 26, 2009)

Great photos


----------



## imalko (Oct 8, 2009)

Not much photos left to show...

First there is Yak-40 of Serbia AF. Our modest version of Air Force One, although this is not exactly exclusively presidential plane and it stands at disposal also to the prime minister and other government members. Serbia has three aircraft of this type. Two are VIPs and one is equipped with calibrating devices and used by Flight Control Agency.

Out of transport aircraft there was Serbian An-26, one of two aircraft of this type currently serving with our Air Force. These two planes underwent general overhaul in 2008 in Russia at Rostov upon Don. Remaining five An-26s were decommissioned due to the expiration of technical resources.

Luftwaffe's C-160 Transal was also on static display. Crew made effort to give spectators something interesting to see, so they opened engine and landing gear covers. I was surprised to see how large this plane actually is. Twin engined transport like An-26, but so much larger. Even Hercules looked small standing next to it.

Third transport on static display was USAAF C-130 Hercules. It looked smaller then I imagined. From the conversation with one crew member I found out that they are based at Ramstein Airbase in Germany. On my remark that this planes looks...well "old", the American smiled and said that this is indeed the case and that this plane flew total of 30.000 hours and infact this was their last mision on it. Upon their return to base that plane was to be decommissioned.

One of stars of flight program and later on static display area (at least for me) was Spanish CASA C-295. Rumor has it that this is most serious candidate for new transport aircraft for our Air Force and Spanish pilots sure made effort to promote their aircraft. 

In the end here are few more random photos from the event, including one photo of An-2 which is still used in Serbia both by military (for paratroop training) and also as general purpose aircraft.


----------



## imalko (Oct 19, 2009)

Here's the link to the photoblog where more photos from this Airshow can be seen. The introductory text is in Serbian language, but I believe that pictures speak for themselves. First there are two photos from previous Airshows held at Batajnica in 1997 and 1998 which are fallowed by photos from the most recent Airshow. Many cool photos of aircraft in the air during flight program are included. Enjoy!

Dimitrije Ostojic photoblog Batajnica Airshow 2009

Here is also one photo from this site just to get you fellas intrigued...


----------



## vesthepes (May 11, 2010)

Great pics man.Love those 29's since they had a star on, kinda funny seeing turkish stuff next to serbian (not meaning in a offensive way),gotta get them 97'98' pics too.Anyone knows the cause of the 29 crashing last summer?
Tnx for the photos


----------



## imalko (May 11, 2010)

Glad you like the photos mate and welcome to the forum.

According to the official investigation findings the cause of MiG-29 crash last summer was a pilot error during a low level manouver. The pilot reportedly lost control on low altitude, hit the ground with one wing and then crashed. Sad event...


----------



## vesthepes (May 11, 2010)

Tnx for the info welcoming.this forum is great..


----------



## skeeter (May 12, 2010)

Very nice. Enjoyed the photos and commentary. Good job.


----------

